# Gardenhire



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Did any of you here the audio of Gardie yelling about the ref after gettin tossed out the game a couple nights ago?.. Great entertainment!!!

In Gardies defense I think he was in the right..


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Yep, that audio was great. Reminds me of the old Vike's coach Burnsie. I love the part about "The umpire calls me Showtime? I'm on the TV every god damn night".


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I missed it...anywhere to get a link to it????


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Try KQRS.com

It was funny! :lol:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

It's funny unless you are on the receiving end of some stupid tirades. Gardenhire also apologized over and over again in the Trib today for his actions. If the umpires had it coming, then there is a time and place to get your point across, and if you do it with class, it will go alot further. The umpire should not have said what he did, but I've seen coaches verbally attack umpires or referees just to try to get their team fired up. They have no class when they do that.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Ref - I agree. When coaches go ballistic for no other reason than to fire their team up it's ridiculous and transparent. I did not see the pitch in question, only heard the audio. From what I have seen in Gardenhire, it must have been a bad call at a bad time.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I tried finding the audio link but couldnt find it.. If you havent heard it its worth listening too..Also, If anyone has it post it up I would like to hear it again.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I logged onto KQ again last night and it was gone..... :huh:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

you can still stream the entire show from the 19th. Go to 1:00:15

http://92kqrs.com/streaming.asp


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks Shu......That was some funny stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks Shu......That was some funny stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin: Wow he got a little mad.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I wonder if he wanted some show time or not???


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

My opinion is no. He came up under Tom Kelly who rarely came out to argue calls. I think it was a combination of the Twins slump, a questionable call, and something said by the umpire.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Shu said:


> My opinion is no. He came up under Tom Kelly who rarely came out to argue calls. I think it was a combination of the Twins slump, a questionable call, and something said by the umpire.


Oh, I definately agree. I just found it funny in the soundbite that he brought up showtime about 50 times. I wonder what kind of little slap on the wrist he'll get for dropping all of those f-bombs about the ump though.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree with just about everything that was said here. I hope Gardenhire gets his hands slapped bigtime. The umpire was WRONG for saying what he said. That was very unprofessional. But he wouldn't have said it if Gardy hadn't challenged him in the first place. The umpire was very professional in the lockerroom with the media after the game. What Gardy did was even more unprofessional than the umpire. There are "marginal" calls in every game of every sport. A marginal call shouldn't bring a coach flying out of the dugout. I really think that he did it for show and to fire his team up.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Great!!!! I needed a good laugh. :lol:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

REF- Just an FYI, he was ejected BEFORE he left the dugout. He made a comment, things escalated, he got tossed, then came flying out of the dugout. I agree he went too far with his comments, but it sure was funny how he lit that ump up!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

http://www.bat-girl.com/Gardy%20Showtim ... 29%202.mp3


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

As long as people continue to see humor when a coach "lights up" an official, society is in trouble.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Come on Ref.......Arguing with an umpire is part of the national pastime!! The only thing I found wrong with the tirade is the expletives that were hurled about. I wouldn't want my kids te hear them and that is all. This is one of the only things that I find ISN"T wrong with sports these days!!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Sorry for the hikack, but Shu or any of you other Metro guys remember the "Cash Call" bit on kq? One of the funniest bits I've ever heard. Thought I heard the guy or station in Brainard put the kabosh on kq using it. Anyone have a link to it? "A pair of choppers"....... classic!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Easy Ref....no one here knows if there is history between he and gardy. Nor do we know if gardy is telling the truth that he was dogged.

All we know is the comments made in the press room...and dang they were funny!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Dan, I don't see the old one but here's a link to a new one that uses parts of the old one. Not as funny as the original, but still gives out a few chuckles....

http://92kqrs.com/listingsEntry.asp?ID= ... +%26+Audio


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry, there is NEVER a good time for poor sportsmanship. I bet everyone that thought this was funny really enjoys getting "lit up" on your jobs!

And you're right about me being a little sensitive about this subject. Because it keeps getting worse and worse. Where does it stop? Have any of you heard or read about umpires and officials being assaulted and even shot in our country???? It doesn't just happen "somewhere else". It happens in ND and Mn. It happens more often than you might think. It has trickled all the way down the the little league level. That is really sad. Remember, without umpires and officials, there would be no games.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Almost anything to do with pro sports these days is a joke...especially the money these people are making for playing a game. They're all spoiled brats!!

At least on the different golf tours you have to perform to get paid. No guaranteed contracts...if you miss the cut you go home that weekend without any money and still have the travel expenses.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Obviously, this subject is hitting a little close to home for Ref.... Lighten up man! If I said some of the crap Wendelstadt said to Gardy and then tossed him like he did, I would expect to get "lit up". It sure didn't look like Gardy did anything that should cause him to get ejected while he was still in the dugout. If the league wanted, they could figure out what the ump was saying. If, in fact, he said that stuff he should be fined to.

Although, it's nice to know that you found the reason society's in trouble.... I guess I didn't realize the guys laughing at things like this were the problem. :eyeroll:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Dan Bueide said:


> Sorry for the hikack, but Shu or any of you other Metro guys remember the "Cash Call" bit on kq? Anyone have a link to it? "A pair of choppers"....... classic!


"17 dollars, how about that?"


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> Sorry for the hikack, but Shu or any of you other Metro guys remember the "Cash Call" bit on kq? One of the funniest bits I've ever heard. Thought I heard the guy or station in Brainard put the kabosh on kq using it. Anyone have a link to it? "A pair of choppers"....... classic!


"Are you gay?"

"Anyone can come!"


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Duckbuster,

I already said that the umpire was wrong in what he said. I am willing to see both sides of an issue. But this thing is alot bigger that just this incident. It's running rampant in all sports. If I lighten up on this issue, then it looks like I am condoning poor sportsmanship. I will not lighten up. Somebody has to draw a line and have some standards. 
And yes, this is a society problem. It is a lack of respect for anyone in an authority position. I repeat that the umpire did not respect Gardy either and I said that the umpire was wrong. This lack of respect issue is HUGE. It's more than sports. It also includes hunting. People don't respect posted property etc. I'm not going to get off on this topic any more. I've said my piece.

The "golden rule" had an awful lot of wisdom in it.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

"...heard the phone ring, so I run..."

Shu, thanks a ton for the link. Funny stuff, but that's just not going to do it - I want *THE *Cash Call bit, damn it!

Did a little surfing and couldn't find it. Anybody?

Did it ever find its way onto one of the "best of" cd's those clowns used to press?


----------



## Lizard (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey Ref, I know that it is not right to berate a ref or umpire ,however I was at a Minnesota State high school basketball tourney once and there was this one ref who was really bad, a blonde haired ruddy faced fellow if I remember right ,anyway this guy thought the game was about him and any boos he got were well deserved. So once in awhile ref I think you would agree that they have it coming.


----------



## Lizard (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey Ref, I know that it is not right to berate a ref or umpire ,however I was at a Minnesota State high school basketball tourney once and there was this one ref who was really bad, a blonde haired ruddy faced fellow if I remember right ,anyway this guy thought the game was about him and any boos he got were well deserved. So once in awhile ref I think you would agree that they have it coming.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Lizard,

I kind of said that I wouldn't post on this subject again, but I want you to know that you are not wrong in your post. We all have some people in our profession that probably shouldn't be there. Basketball is the toughest because everyone is so close to the action. In football and baseball the fans are usually further away. If an umpire or referee intentionally made the wrong call, then that is really the scum in the bottom of the barrel. But you have to believe that 99.9% of the time a call is made that an umpire or referee really believes it is the right call. You probably wouldn't believe all the time and effort that good officials put into their sport to try to get every call right. Yes, we do have some at the H.S. level that do it for the money. But they usually don't last long. When I can leave the gym at night and have both sides say that I did a nice job, that is worth way more than the money to me.

I have refereed in 16 of the last 18 Minnesota State basketball tournaments. I have officiated 7 Championship games including all four classes that Mn has. Have I agreed with all the referees that I have seen? Obviously not. At the State Tournament (or professional) level, if a referee doesn't do a good job in the entire game (not just on one call), then the blame should probably go to the supervisors that put him in a spot that he wasn't ready for. The particular official still tried to do his best. He may have been at a level that was over his head.


----------

